
Collision Safety Differences US vs. Mexican Market - Spooky23
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/11/20/502346360/crash-test-dummies-show-the-difference-between-cars-in-mexico-and-u-s?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=2047
======
gvb
Cost differences in the US vs. Mexican market

The 2017 Tsuru MSRP is 142,600 MXN ($6,910 USD).

The 2017 Versa MSRP is $11,990.

Ref:

* [https://www.nissan.com.mx/tsuru/](https://www.nissan.com.mx/tsuru/)

* [http://www.nissanusa.com/versa/](http://www.nissanusa.com/versa/)

------
Spooky23
Bookmark this for when some makes an impassioned argument about how the market
can independently solve problems without regulatory intervention.

